# most comfortable work boots?



## Gravediggaz (May 26, 2013)

hey guys

in need of some good work boots....as I'm always on my feet looking for the most comfortable work boots out there?

any suggestions?

thanks


----------



## N8N (May 26, 2013)

For me it's always been Red Wings, I've got a pair that are almost worn out I wear them so much.


----------



## scout24 (May 26, 2013)

Steel toe Redwings for the last 20 years here, 8 hours a day. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## jabe1 (May 26, 2013)

I agree, you can't go wrong with Redwings, worth every penny.

Next would be Timberland Pro, I have a pair of their PitBoss 6" that have seen a year and a half of shop service and look like they can handle another few years.


----------



## lildave (May 26, 2013)

I love my danners!


----------



## 880arm (May 26, 2013)

+1 for the Timberland Pro boots. The soles wear quicker than some of the other boots but they have been the best for my feet. Redwing makes excellent boots but they didn't fit me as well.

I always tell people when they are shopping for boots that what works well for someone else may not work well for them. The most important thing is to get a pair that feels right on YOUR feet.


----------



## FlashKat (May 26, 2013)

Timberland Pro!!!!


----------



## Lucciola (May 30, 2013)

If you are prepared to pay some serious money I can highly recommend Haix boots. For example the Airpower X1 is an excellent boot. Personally I own an Airpower R91 which is a bit wider than the X1 and therefore fits my feet a bit better.


----------



## Fresh Light (May 30, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> If you are prepared to pay some serious money I can highly recommend Haix boots. For example the Airpower X1 is an excellent boot. Personally I own an Airpower R91 which is a bit wider than the X1 and therefore fits my feet a bit better.


I'm going to fwd your suggestion to my brother. He works on his feet quite a bit and gets a 200.00 annual allowance for footware so he doesn't mind spending a little extra to get good boots. I think his last pair was a set of Keens, but their new ones recently are made in China so he was going to look for a new brand.


----------



## tjswarbrick (May 30, 2013)

Most comfortable boots I ever had were a pair of Havana Joe's. Bought 'em in 1998, re-soled in 2009, retired in 2010.
I wore them to work, hiking, backpacking, and just walking about. On a 10 mile hike with 60 lb pack, had only minor hot spots spots.
My friends with dedicated hiking boots (timberland, both) and much lighter packs (45 and 30 lbs) had blisters. 
Now, I get Red Wings through work. They're not bad, but just can't compete with (my memory of) those Joes.


----------



## Echo63 (May 30, 2013)

I love my Steel Blue boots - I'm on my 3rd or 4thpair now.
They are my only shoes, I wear them for everything, and typically get 18 months out of a pair of soles, when they are worn down smooth they become my "crappy jobs" pair(for mowing the lawn, painting, concreting etc when I don't want to trash my good boots) and i buy a new pair for day to day wear.

Im currently wearing the Tindall model (8" security/combat boot style, with side zip and composite safety toe) 
And I have worn Argyles in the past (6" typical workboot style, with a steel safety toe)

They also have a warehouse near me, and I believe they are an Aussie company (although the boots are made offshore)

Here is the model I am wearing
http://www.steelblue.com.au/steel-blue-footwear/industrial-construction/tindal/

I will be replacing them with the same again when I wear them out, and I can claim them on tax, so could buy a new pair every year (but don't see the need, they last much longer than that)


----------



## orbital (May 30, 2013)

+

As long as there's no heel lift, even mediocre boots can feel like a million bucks w/ the right arch support insert.
They also act as suspension to take the load off..

The Red _*sof sole*_ work best for me.

http://www.sofsole.com/mens/arch


----------



## Kestrel (May 30, 2013)

I've been using the Red Wing 963's for years - by far the most comfortable Red Wings I've used. One of their more expensive boots, but well worth every penny.

This particular model uses a high-end insole that not only is extremely comfortable but maintains that level of comfort over many years.

http://www.redwingsafety.com/safety-boot/963-safe-us/963-red-wing-mens-6-inch-boot-brown

After I wear the first set of Vibram soles out, I get the steel toe removed during the resoling, then use them for hunting/hiking boots. My last elk hunt was ~11 hours a day for ~6-7 days straight, and my feet were perfectly comfortable the whole time.


Edit: Actually, these 963's don't look like they are the ones with the steel toes; Red Wing has two similar models, one with the steel toes & one without.


----------



## bnemmie (May 30, 2013)

I have worn these every day for a very long time: http://www.danner.com/boots/fort-lewistm-mens-womens-600g-non-metallic-safety-toe-uniform-boots.html

They take polish well (if thats your thing), are waterproof and durable as hell. Yea, they aren't cheap but in the time I have worn this one pair, I have had friends wear out 3 or 4 pairs of cheap $80 boots.


----------



## OCD (May 30, 2013)

another +1 for Timberland Pro. I have a pair of Steel Trax 6 Inch" that have reinforced rubber toes (to keep from wearing through to the steel toe). I prefer an 8" boot, but I found these and liked them enought to give them a try.


----------



## wedlpine (May 30, 2013)

I have a pair of Red Wings and they are built like a tank and will probably last a long time. But for comfort, I like a nice pair of Doc Martens.


----------



## smokinbasser (May 31, 2013)

Red Wings safety toe shoes did their job for me wayyy back when I actually had a job.


----------



## P_A_S_1 (Jun 5, 2013)

Redwings. I have two pairs, one is insulated and one is not, which I rotate for winter/summer use. Very comfortable. Just had the uninsulated pair re-soled by Redwing, they do a good job.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been buying Rocky brand boots since like 1989, and they made fantastic boots then and stayed that way til a few years ago, when it kinda seems that maybe the quality of some of their boots slipped a little, although i still buy them. I am wearing a pair I bought a year ago that I have abused at work, getting them wet, often covered in mud, or chemicals. They get scratched up, and I put countless miles on them because I do a lot of walking while working, so they'll need replacing in a few months or sooner. But, they cost just $119, which is fairly cheap compared with other brands . I also have a pair of Rocky winter hunting boots I bought for mid winter backpacking, which have barely been worn, and I paid around $130 for them and they are extemely warm and comfortable.

We have a local Red Wing shoe store, and I went in over a year ago, when I eventually bought the Rockys I'm wearing now, and the Red Wings fell under 2 categories: the American made and the Asian made ones. What blew me away was that the Asian/Chinese produced Red Wing work boots started at like $179 and ended at around $259, while the American made ones started at around $279 and went up to about $389! 

I don't know how good they are, because I left the store when I saw those prices. I just can't see paying $200 for Chinese made boots or $300+ for American boots unless they were custom fitted and made by hand or something. I have little doubt that they are great boots, and I'd certainly try them out if they weren't so expensive. but I'm just going to destroy them in fairly short order while working, and I just can't justify destroying $300 boots. I'd be guilt ridden!


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 5, 2013)

Timberland Pro, used to jog in them during the 
winter when there was snow on the ground.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been wearing Oliver AT 55's for the last few years. I've even used them for hiking, walking 30km in a day with no issues. ESD safe, grippy, supportive.


----------



## bjt3833 (Jun 6, 2013)

I've worn Wolverines and Dr Martens Industrial wellingtons. Both worked good for me and lasted a while farming.


----------



## wowbanger2000 (Jun 23, 2013)

Lucciola said:


> If you are prepared to pay some serious money I can highly recommend Haix boots. For example the Airpower X1 is an excellent boot. Personally I own an Airpower R91 which is a bit wider than the X1 and therefore fits my feet a bit better.


I found the R91 *very* stiff initially. BUT - after 4-5 shifts they have loosened up a bit. If you've ever used snow boots / B2 climbing boots, you'll be used to walking with very stiff soles - that's probably the biggest aspect to get used to. They are the BEST boots I've ever used (including Scarpa). I spent 2 hours today ankle deep in water and diesel at a 7 vehicle road traffic collision and stayed 100% dry.


----------



## BIGLOU (Jun 23, 2013)

I recommend the Nike Dunk High OMS. The OP said most comfortable and these are it. These have the Nike inspired Nike Free Soles. These feel like your are basically wearing sneakers. I have quite a collection of boots after working in public safety for 13 years. Since discovering these all my other boots since have collected dust and have been out of rotation. I am also a bootaholic as well as a flashaholic. All of my boots are tactical black boots from Danner (Acadias, Raiders, Trooper IIs, Radical GTXs and Telsons), 5.11 (XPRTs and HRTs) and the Haix (Black Eagle Athletic 20 Highs). Nike also has a line called ACG which has a few boots that fit like sneakers. I just picked up the Nike SFs (Special Field) Boots which also have the Nike free soles that I have yet to take out of the box. These are not resoleable, waterproof or breathable or last 10 plus years like my Danner Acadias but the are "comfy".


----------



## LedTed (May 11, 2014)

I wore Red Wing boots for years and really liked them.

My job changed; so did my footwear. I recently discovered Dunham shoes.

While I'm on a tangent, a good belt is a must as well.


----------



## CamoNinja (May 11, 2014)

Danners


----------



## LanthanumK (May 12, 2014)

I have a pair of Timberland Pro steel toe boots and love them; they have been through a lot of abuse in the past year and are still holding up strong. They are uncomfortable at first but eventually break in. I use them for my groundskeeping job.


----------



## Treeguy (May 14, 2014)

J.B. Goodhues. I go through a pair a year. Last few years I've gone with their Biotech series. I'm on my feet all day and yet I never think about them. That's the sign off a good boot.

I wear the same boots and socks at -30 and +30. Two pairs of wool socks and the J.B Goodhues. Works like a charm.

http://jbgoodhue.com/products/biotech.php


----------



## jonwkng (May 15, 2014)

Timberland PRO Valor Men's McClellan 6-Inch Side-Zip Work Boot

I'm wearing them now. Shrugs off baby vomit, blood, bodily fluids... Also protects against any inadvertent sharps injuries. Really comfortable.


----------



## Str8stroke (May 15, 2014)

+1 for Dr. Martens wellington.


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 16, 2014)

CamoNinja said:


> Danners



Ditto:


----------



## Kestrel (May 16, 2014)

I love sneaking the flashlights into the boot pic, lol.


----------



## troutbum1971 (Jun 7, 2014)

My main line of work is as a heavy equipment operator and welder. I wear chippawas all day every day and swear by them.


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 7, 2014)

I pretty much wear steel/composite toed boots 7 days/week. 

I used to love Rockports, super light, great cushioning, and lasted. ..but they stopped carrying them around here. 

The Timberland Pro were heavier but, built like tanks, with what I'd call light weight for a work boot with hard toe and hard shank, electrical and water resistant, rubber wear guards, etc.

I need a lot of cushioning, and these are great in that regard. 

So, at less than ~ $150/pair they simply work for me.

As I do forensic investigations...I never know what I'll be walking into...

...so it's nice to be able to both count on the boots, and to not be THAT upset if they get "contaminated" and I have to bag them.


----------



## FlashKat (Jun 7, 2014)

I still wear the Timberland Pro Composites, but lately my feet having been hurting more often on the heels. I never believed in the shoe inserts, but I have been using the Superfeet green insoles lately, and my feet feel so much better. I tried a gel type, but it was not as good.


TEEJ said:


> I pretty much wear steel/composite toed boots 7 days/week.
> 
> I used to love Rockports, super light, great cushioning, and lasted. ..but they stopped carrying them around here.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lips (Jun 8, 2014)

Been hunten some new work boots/shoes after tearing up 3 pair of cheap Cabelas work boots. Found the Carhartt (last years version) on sale for $69 plus $12 shipping at Amazon (regular price $140) I believe Redwings make boots for Carhartt until a few weeks ago. Boot has a composit hard toe and is waterproof with an aggressive sole. Lite weight boot for summer work and probably do ok for lite winter work. The boots have reflective lace up hooks. Boot was uncomfortable with stock insoles so replaced them with some more aggressive instep insoles and they are much more comfortable now. So far so good in fit and function...

During research I had no idea how *many* good boot manufacturers there were out there. Here is a list of some great boot makers I looked at although I picked the Carhartt for the sale price...

Red Wing
Danners
Thorogood
Doc Martens
Chippewa (liked the 55161 Bay Apache Comp Toe Lace Up)
Westco
Whites
Timberland Pro
Wolverine (Marauder)
Magnum (Precision Ultra Lite)
Lacrosse (Quad Comfort)
Carhartt (Ones I went with CMH6370 Lite WT Work Boot)
Keen
Caterpillar (Diagnostic ST Waterproof)
Dunham
Irish Setter
Belleville (Military)
Meindl
Kenetrek Mountain Extreme
Crispi
Lowa (German)
Schnee's
Rocky
Georgia
Cofra
Kodiak
Carolina
Jbgoodhue


----------



## LGT (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been wearing work boots for about thirty years, have owned many different brands from Chippewa to wolverine to timberland, including the pro, but the most comfortable boot I've ever wore is the Red Wing king toe. Soft but durable sole, some type of rubber insert, and they are totally waterproof. Been wearing my insulated boots for about six winters and they still keep my feet dry even when standing in six inches of slush for hours on end. I will never buy a different boot for the rest of my working days.


----------



## calflash (Jun 29, 2014)

I used to wear Timberland Pros but was introduced to Redback boots a couple years ago and haven't turned back. I buy the steel toe great barrier version and they last longer than the Timberland Pros did for me. Comfort wise, I like them so much I bought a non steel toe version for casual wear. The only drawback I see is the lack of laces for ankle support. Other than that, the comfort is GREAT!


----------



## LGT (Jun 29, 2014)

A little off topic here. But just a word of advice. If you find a pair of boots that you can't imagine wearing anything else, buy a few more pairs while they're still out there. Seems like the style and build quality of the "same boot" can change before what you have wears out. I have a pair of Timberland topsiders that need to be replaced, but I just can't find anything that seems to have the same build quality.


----------



## rob19 (Jun 29, 2014)

As a 28-year employee of the U.S. Postal Service, I have no problem with recommending Danner Boot Company.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Jun 29, 2014)

LGT said:


> I have a pair of Timberland topsiders that need to be replaced, but I just can't find anything that seems to have the same build quality.



Build quality in boots correlates rather nicely with price. If you don't like what you're finding, try a higher tier. $300 Danners, for example, are impossible to kill.


----------



## ewetstone (Jul 4, 2014)

I have had a variety of brands over the years and the one thing that is a must is Vibram soles. Years ago when they were available Herman Survivors were the ones to buy but I don't know who is making them.

You will find that if the boot has a vibram sole it almost always is a high quality boot.

I usually try to get in addition is some thinsulate because I mostly where them in the winter and, a must for me is Gore-Tex.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been buying Timberland Pro for years, but lately I am having issues with the leather tearing at the soles plus they are not as comfortable as before.
I want recommendations for work boots that are steel toe, rugged, comfortable, and possibly waterproof.
I mainly work on a concrete floor 8-10 hours a day around water, and sometimes high heat.
Thanks In Advance!!


----------



## Cody Jansen (Jan 27, 2015)

I own multiple pairs of Danners and do not have a single complaint about them. Lots of people cringe about their prices but I live near their factory so many of my pairs are a "second" quality which generally means there is a scuff on the leather and they are usually marked down 40-70%. I mostly wear the 8" Danner bull run for work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 27, 2015)

I was thinking about Danner's. They definitely are expensive, and you are lucky you live near the factory..


Cody Jansen said:


> I own multiple pairs of Danners and do not have a single complaint about them. Lots of people cringe about their prices but I live near their factory so many of my pairs are a "second" quality which generally means there is a scuff on the leather and they are usually marked down 40-70%. I mostly wear the 8" Danner bull run for work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Sarge930 (Jan 28, 2015)

Our agency is issued danners. Tried a bunch of other boots, but low and behold I keep going back to my danners.


----------



## bestellen (Jan 28, 2015)

I prefer the converse desert boots. They are light weight, comfortable ,vented. lace up one time and zipps up on the inside. I wear these 10 to 20 hours a day 7 days a week here in Iraq. They are 99 dollars and can be ordered online at www. LA POLICEGEAR.com Fast service and free shipping. i have 2 pair . they are very popular boots here.They also have the composite toe in them that meers or exceeds safety ratings for industrial use.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Jan 28, 2015)

bestellen said:


> I prefer the converse desert boots. They are light weight, comfortable ,vented. lace up one time and zipps up on the inside. I wear these 10 to 20 hours a day 7 days a week here in Iraq. They are 99 dollars and can be ordered online at www. LA POLICEGEAR.com Fast service and free shipping. i have 2 pair . they are very popular boots here.They also have the composite toe in them that meers or exceeds safety ratings for industrial use.


I wear these every day on carpet and tile. The side zipper makes getting them on and off a breeze. Super comfortable walking, standing, kneeling (I have the non-safety toe), to the rear marches (fast direction changes). I've found that kneeling with a steel toe (Navy boondockers) was causing the big toe discomfort.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 28, 2015)

Sarge930... have you tried Timberland Pro? I am trying to figure out why Danner boots are so much more expensive.


Sarge930 said:


> Our agency is issued danners. Tried a bunch of other boots, but low and behold I keep going back to my danners.


----------



## FlashKat (Jan 28, 2015)

Have you compared Converse to Danner or Timberland


bestellen said:


> I prefer the converse desert boots. They are light weight, comfortable ,vented. lace up one time and zipps up on the inside. I wear these 10 to 20 hours a day 7 days a week here in Iraq. They are 99 dollars and can be ordered online at www. LA POLICEGEAR.com Fast service and free shipping. i have 2 pair . they are very popular boots here.They also have the composite toe in them that meers or exceeds safety ratings for industrial use.


----------

